# What's up with Kimbo?



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

So what is Kimbo up to? Is he still training, will he fight again? Its just weird how one of 2008 biggest and most talked about MMA star just disappeared after loosing one fight (I know he sucks, but still).


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

I heard a rumor about trump picking him up to rematch seth.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Trump better be careful or he'll go bankrupt again


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

back to porn


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I heard he sold his gold teeth for bread. Then he realized he cant eat his bread without teeth. He's now spending his days crying in corners and jumping at anything with pink on it.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Villian said:


> back to porn


LOL I was watching some crazy ass sex vip party vid once and then I saw kimbo in the backround.........I zipped up immediatly.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I wouldn't care if I never saw him fight again.

Then again, if he did, I'd probably watch.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Probably getting some Japanese tomato cans to adhere to the "Chill, dawg" rule.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 12, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> LOL I was watching some crazy ass sex vip party vid once and then I saw kimbo in the backround.........I zipped up immediatly.


ROFL
in the vip
yeah i've seen those vids
pretty raw

he's associated with like milfhunter and shit


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hopefully going back to being alley trash. Hes a complete waste of time and a joke of a fighter.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Hopefully going back to being alley trash. Hes a complete waste of time and a joke of a fighter.



I want to see him get crushed a few more times so I can show the casual mma fans up.

No joke people actually believe that he can beat Lesnar. Lesnar is overated allready but he would absolutley destroy kimbo.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I want to see him get crushed a few more times so I can show the casual mma fans up.
> 
> No joke people actually believe that he can beat Lesnar. Lesnar is overated allready but he would absolutley destroy kimbo.


This is true. I actually want him to fight a few more times now that he isn't being protected by a corrupt organization. Hey get back here! I'm not done humiliating you yet! I want to see him lose to a couple more no name/mediocre fighters so everyone realizes how terrible he is.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Who thought Kimbo would beat Lesnar?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Damone said:


> Who thought Kimbo would beat Lesnar?


No one on these Forums {well I hope not) just the casual people who think all MMA is UFC and watch Kimbo on Youtube and thinks hes crazy.

Like if you talk to some casual MMA fans and ask them what fights they would like to see, they would probobly respond with 2 fighters in diferent weight classes and also say Kimbo and Lesner.

They trully belive that Kimbo is one of the best fighters in the world it makes me laugh. I would pay for a $50 PPV just to watch Fedor or Mir or even Lesnar for christ sakes kill Kimbo.


----------



## infamous2117 (Feb 9, 2007)

i liked his strikes, but he should have stuck to boatyards and backyards. i heard dana was thinking of doing a heavyweight TUF and kimbo was invited (i dont know how true that was though)


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

He has an outy belly button. **** that.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

infamous2117 said:


> i liked his strikes, but he should have stuck to boatyards and backyards. i heard dana was thinking of doing a heavyweight TUF and kimbo was invited (i dont know how true that was though)


Yeah I thnk I heard somthing about that. doubt Kimbo would except though I think he even knows hes a chump.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

if he fights again, ill watch..

you must admit, it was entertaining hoping he would lose, then go on this forum and bitch.. haha..


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah i know a kid who called himself the undefeated Kimbo lol 1st of all sean gannon LOL and then seth petruzelii LOL which leads me to a uber geeky LOL at all casual MMA fans who should stick to bouncy balls and other interesting objects which require there level of retardness. Probably not a word but never mind


----------



## Doronclister (Dec 28, 2008)

Kimbo's definitely a guilty pleasure. He's the only fighter that I absolutely love to see get demolished.

I have a co-worker who likes Kimbo and was hoping that he would prove all the nay-sayers wrong. Man...after Seth blasted him, I rubbed it in his face so much. I typically don't act like that but I just couldn't resist. That was the single greatest defeat in the history of MMA. I'm a Seth fan for life now, Hahaha.

As far as Lesnar/Kimbo. Pfffft, what a joke. Lesnar is the worst match-up for Kimbo period. He would take him down just by thinking about it.


----------



## Doronclister (Dec 28, 2008)

drockh said:


> I heard a rumor about trump picking him up to rematch seth.


Why would he do that? I'll admit, I had completely forgotten Seth even existed prior to his fight with Kimbo. So after his win, I looked at some of his past fights on YouTube and TUF 2. It's interesting to note he has a Karate background and style which could give fighters, especially strikers, a lot of fits. And he would especially give Kimbo fits!

Like I said in my above post, I'll firmly support Seth from here on out but I don't see him making a big splash in the upper tier.

However, Seth would beat Kimbo 10/10. Which is why I don't understand why there should be a re-match.

I wanna see Don Frye/Kimbo.


----------



## hebaj (Jun 25, 2008)

Kimbo V Bob Sapp would be huge in Japan.

Sapp would tool him though.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

He's working on his MFA.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jan 25, 2009)

I believe Kimbo is one of the people that's still under contract for EliteXC. He may end up at Affliction if the rumors of it going under are not true.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i heard that Minowa is taking the fight....

funny thing I've got Minowa to win that one....


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol...Kimbo...

Maybe back to porn, who knows.


----------



## tonyromulus (Feb 2, 2009)

It actually sucks what happened to kimbo, pro elite tried to make a star out of a guy who reallypaid no dues in mma, he tried to make something of himself in the sport and took advantage of the hand he was delt and i cant say i would do anything different. the only thing kimbo can do is start at the bottom and start beating "non-handpicked fighters" and hasbeens! i really wish him well and hope he makes it!


----------



## Doronclister (Dec 28, 2008)

tonyromulus said:


> It actually sucks what happened to kimbo, pro elite tried to make a star out of a guy who reallypaid no dues in mma, he tried to make something of himself in the sport and took advantage of the hand he was delt and i cant say i would do anything different. the only thing kimbo can do is start at the bottom and start beating "non-handpicked fighters" and hasbeens! i really wish him well and hope he makes it!


Dude...why do you got makes us feel bad.:dunno:

But honestly, Kimbo's chances of making it are very slim. The man is 35, has a bunch of kids, and his background is streetfighting.

There are a few guys who started late in MMA like Couture but he had an extensive background in wrestling which translates pretty well to MMA.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

IMO we need to have kimbo fighting in the UFC.

Paying him peanuts. Have him fight: carwin, mir, nog, lesnar, werdum and kongo.

I think hes worth 10,000$ to be brutually KOed again and again.

:thumb02:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Gotta do this one more time.


----------



## tonyromulus (Feb 2, 2009)

haha totally not trying to guilt trip anyone, i was just wishing the guy the best, im starting out and showtime wanted to make me a star i would jump all over it, but your right in his chances are slim to none thats for sure


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

kimbo vs shamrock-oh yeah! the original fight.. seriously though i dont see any reputable mma organization wanting to do anything with him.. just a waste of their money


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Gotta do this one more time.


I've never seen this picture but it cracked me up, lmao kimbo


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Infact Kimbo is supposed to fight Badr Hari in K1, under K1 rules. 

Which is halarious. It will either be a 3 second KO, or Hari will fu*k around with him and seriously injure him.

But since that announcement Badr has been signed to fight Schlit, so who knows.


----------



## chopsaw11 (Feb 7, 2009)

kind of hard to be an mma fighter if you got no ground game


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

kind of hard to be an mma fighter if you don't know mma.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Gotta do this one more time.


If there is a "Best Images of 2008" publication out there, it wouldn't be complete without that picture...

Priceless.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Kimbo is going to fight for StrikeForce according to Scott Coker


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

"Dude, your dad is actually that white guy that came up with the pet rock"


----------



## shake&bake (Dec 17, 2006)

he is fighting for strikeforce now that they bought out elite. his was one of the contracts that was part of the deal. so he will be fighting cans soon enough.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope Coker decides that Kimbo should fight his first fight for the Strikeforce HW title, if that happens I swear I will never drink, swear or smoke again, just grant me this one wish.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't believe he's seriously still under contract, you think Bas has jumped ship?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

shake&bake said:


> he is fighting for strikeforce now that they bought out elite. his was one of the contracts that was part of the deal. so he will be fighting cans soon enough.


Correction. Fighting and losing to cans soon enough.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I hope Coker decides that Kimbo should fight his first fight for the Strikeforce HW title, if that happens I swear I will never drink, swear or smoke again, just grant me this one wish.


Overeem vs. Kimbo, huh? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Overeem/Kimbo would be great especially because Overeem is also probably enough of an ass to play with Kimbo for a bit before destroying him.


----------



## ShaolinMilk (Feb 3, 2008)

Haven't heard from this guy in so long. Perhaps, Dana offered him a TUF deal and he accepted and is waiting? Who knows... Time will tell for sure.


----------

